
Lisp, Jazz, Aikido – Three Expressions of a Single Essence (2018) [pdf] - Tomte
https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1804/1804.00485.pdf
======
TeMPOraL
Previously:

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17803037](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17803037)
(5 months ago, 2 comments)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17532943](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17532943)
(6 months ago, 12 comments)

~~~
pmoriarty
And another with 138 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16993330](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16993330)

------
potiuper
test 2

------
potiuper
test

